# What a Cutie!



## Jackie22 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## clover (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep he definitely has that something extra


----------



## AprilT (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes, still handsome.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 25, 2016)

Very handsome.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes please!


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 25, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


>




Blimey you would have to be desperate and the some for fall for that, imo!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2016)

He looks great for his age, handsome guy back in the day too.


----------



## jujube (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh, yes.  Yes.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 25, 2016)

This way, over here.  Nice, very nice.


----------



## Arachne (Jan 25, 2016)

I get excited when I hear his voice over on the Ram trucks commercials ..So this picture :love_heart:


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm so glad to see that my old heart fluttering is not the only one...lol


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2016)

I haven't got a clue who that is....anyone want to tell me.. ? :dunno:


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 25, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> I haven't got a clue who that is....anyone want to tell me.. ? :dunno:



Sam Elliott...an actor.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## AprilT (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm not at all into him, so much, I mean I did have a little crush on him back in the 80's but now, I just think he's still a handsome man for his age, not really heart palpitations though, well then again, I haven't really seen him in any movies in a while, so one never knows.


----------

